

Gitstats - cool stats about your git repo - wesleyzhao
http://gitstats.sourceforge.net/

======
mdehaan
Cool. Here's another take on this, which doesn't produce quite as nice output,
but produces some different stats and is Ruby based and a bit more objecty (if
that matters). It doesn't like being fed the kernel but was fine on some very
large software projects.

<https://github.com/mpdehaan/lookatgit>

~~~
lucisferre
There is a joke in here somewhere about Chuck Norris and parsing the Linux
kernel.

------
moe
Hosted on Sourceforge... seriously?

~~~
wesleyzhao
Haha exactly what I thought. Looked like some people forked it on Github
though <https://github.com/trybeee/GitStats>

------
pronoiac
Aw, there's some sanity checking missing. The Linux kernel example report has
commits from 1970 & 2037, which really screws up the graphs.

